# Pin bosses



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can order weld on pin bosses? I'm rebuilding the loader on a subcompact tractor and need new pin bosses. 
I don't have the equipment to make my own. 
I'm guessing having them custom machined would be pricey. 
I've done numerous google searches and the ones I find are all for larger equipment.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Wouldnt the pin boss be considered the kingpin..


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

Could you get a couple cheap tractor hitch pins in the diameter you need and cut them off the length you need?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

eludemann said:


> Could you get a couple cheap tractor hitch pins in the diameter you need and cut them off the length you need?


Yes, but the bosses are what I need. So, basically, if I use a 1" pin, which I believe are slightly smaller than 1", I need a 1" pin boss.
Maybe I'm not using the correct term.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Try to find bushings. Then drill old bosses to fit the bushings.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Try to find bushings. Then drill old bosses to fit the bushings.


I should have been more specific. The loader was built by a moron. 
I'm taking it a little further than just new pins and bushings.
I'm saving the loader frame, lift arms, etc, but redoing the pivot joints. 
I'm also adding quick attach plates, so skid steer attachments fit.
It works the way it is, but I don't like halfast equipment.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I should have been more specific. The loader was built by a moron.
> I'm taking it a little further than just new pins and bushings.
> I'm saving the loader frame, lift arms, etc, but redoing the pivot joints.
> I'm also adding quick attach plates, so skid steer attachments fit.
> It works the way it is, but I don't like halfast equipment.


Good Luck with the center pin. What a nightmare.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Pictures.

I’d probably go with round stock of the appropriate OD and have it bored to the proper diameter and cut off to the desired length at a local machine shop.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I should have been more specific. The loader was built by a moron.
> I'm taking it a little further than just new pins and bushings.
> I'm saving the loader frame, lift arms, etc, but redoing the pivot joints.
> I'm also adding quick attach plates, so skid steer attachments fit.
> It works the way it is, but I don't like halfast equipment.


What you didn't read the book on cobknobing? They got one in the Army I read it, Can't post what they called it. MJD would be all over me like a cheap suit. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So the loader is home made. Pics of what you want to do may help.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> So the loader is home made. Pics of what you want to do may help.


Yes, HO made.
I was trying to just order some, rather than go through a machine shop for custom.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wouldnt the pin boss be considered the kingpin..






There was a better one, but it would have hit the edit floor.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> So the loader is home made. Pics of what you want to do may help.


Ya lets see some pics lol.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> Ya lets see some pics lol.


Here's the only one I took. Just look at that f'd up bucket for an idea of the quality of his work. 
That's the quick attach plate I'm going to add. 
I'm also building a new bucket, cause I need one bigger than a mini ex, but smaller than a skid steer.


----------

